# New construction, sliding glass door 2nd floor, build deck after move in? NC



## KayTee (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello,  I hope I'm not intruding on this forum.

I'm having a new house built in North Carolina (Chatham County) this summer that is 2 story (front side) with a walk out basement (back side).  In the dining, off the back of the house, will be a sliding glass door.   The main floor is 740 sq ft and has two other doors (a front door, and a side door that goes out into the garage which also has a 'people' door). 

The quote the builder gave me for a deck off the dining room sliding glass door was very high.  I have a family member in the construction industry that did the deck on my current home, however the builder won't agree to hire my family member to do the deck (despite doing it commercially for over 12 years, they are insured etc.).   I then asked about a Juliet rail / guard from the sliding glass door just until they are done building, the final inspection is done and I can move in and get my family member to build the deck.  The builder replied "Oh, that isn't allowed".  Funny, I saw some apartments going up just down the road with french doors, no real balcony and the guard rails.

The builder said they could put a 4' x 6' deck that I could then tear down... the cost was going to be about (from my memory) about $1,000 (and then cost of the ledger board for the size of deck we want).  

*sigh*  I find that a total waste of money and materials.  I tried to think of possibly using that small deck as a landing, but we really want a full deck across the 30' span of the back of the house to create a patio for the walkout basement (and give the two doors below some protection from driving rain).

What is the best way to find a solution to this?  Can the sliding glass door be semi-permanently closed (screws? take the handle off?) to get through the final inspection?  Can a guard rail be installed temporarily, either inside the house or outside?

I appreciate any help or advice as my builder just... well... that's a whole can of worms.  :-\


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2018)

Talk to the Building Department about installing a guard instead of a deck.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

Welcome

I miss the Cheerwine and Moonpies !!


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

So how many feet down is ground level, from the sliding doors???


----------



## KayTee (Jun 30, 2018)

cda said:


> So how many feet down is ground level, from the sliding doors???



The basement has 8' ceilings.  The slider is on the main floor.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

KayTee said:


> The basement has 8' ceilings.  The slider is on the main floor.




So I walk out the sliding door and drop eight feet

If no porch/ patio is there???


Any basement windows directly below the sliding door??


----------



## KayTee (Jun 30, 2018)

cda said:


> So I walk out the sliding door and drop eight feet
> 
> If no porch/ patio is there???



Only if you can get through the door I suppose.  * shrugs *

A trick question I assume. 

I do understand that I can't leave a sliding glass door with the ability to open it and then walk through it without a landing on the other side.  

Luckily for me someone else was nice enough to suggest talking to the inspectors at the county and inquiring about installing a guard until the deck is built.  ;-)   

Prior to me posting this, as I read the code and was confused about exterior doors needing a landing...  I wondered if we could just remove the door handle and screw the damn door shut until the deck was built.  I also wondered if 'Juliet' railing could be installed inside of the house // sliding glass door vs outside of the house.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

KayTee said:


> Only if you can get through the door I suppose.  * shrugs *
> 
> A trick question I assume.
> 
> ...





I was going to suggest a load of dirt, up to the sliding door, till the patio is built

And you walk out the sliding door on to dirt at the same level

Just did not know if there were any windows under the door???


----------



## KayTee (Jun 30, 2018)

I photoshopped this from a photo of this specific house in a sub division.  It did not have the basement so I added all the details from the initial plans we had drawn up.  There is a window below the slider, and there will be an attached garage, set back 2' from the back of the house.  I really have no idea how the dirt will come around on the sides, but yes, there are multiple doors and windows below.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

Go with ask nicely if you can install a barrier.

I do not know if it would help or hurt to have the family member submit plans and pull a permit, so all is ready to go, once you get the house, and the inspector sees that you are going to install the deck??


----------



## KayTee (Jun 30, 2018)

cda said:


> Go with ask nicely if you can install a barrier.
> 
> I do not know if it would help or hurt to have the family member submit plans and pull a permit, so all is ready to go, once you get the house, and the inspector sees that you are going to install the deck??



oooooOOOOOOooooo   Ok.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2018)

Enjoy the House!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 1, 2018)

Sliding door = oversized, low horizontal sliding window. 

Already safety glazed, install a compliant guard, absolutely no reason for it not to be allowed.

If it becomes an issue, take it to the Board of Appeals.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 2, 2018)

If the family member is licensed just have him pull a separate permit for the deck and geter done. Most places if they are licensed contractors its not a problem to have more than 1 doing separate parts. JMO.


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2018)

my250r11 said:


> If the family member is licensed just have him pull a separate permit for the deck and geter done. Most places if they are licensed contractors its not a problem to have more than 1 doing separate parts. JMO.



Some contractors do not like other contractors touching their jobs, till they are done and gone.

If something breaks or other problems, a question of who pays


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 3, 2018)

AS long as one door 32" wide opens to grade for egress, you have met the requirements of the IRC for egress. IF so, install guard, secure door, and go with it........ as stated above, if failed final inspection, go to the appeal board

If this is a no go with the building department, a french balcony? may be built that only extends 12" or so from the sliding door - See IRC Section 311.3 the EXCEPTION.

2012 North Carolina Residential Code

You cannot deal with the what if issues in life, only the installation is code compliant or not.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 3, 2018)

We would accept the Juliette balcony. We actually have recommended that to people for compliance when they are not going to construct their deck right away. Other acceptable methods include switching the knob hardware so the lock was on the inside, a bar screwed in place to prevent it from opening more than 4"...there are probably others. You might want to have the inspector meet you and the builder on site to go over options.


----------

